# arkansas river float



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello buzz,
I am looking for a float on the Arkansas river near b.v and Salida area.....family oriented II and occasional III due to child on board.....float to camp or car camp with shuttle....thank you for any help


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My suggestion would be Rincon to Bighorn Campground in Coaldale. Lots of class 2 and 5 easy class 3 rapids, Badger Creek, Flume, Tincup, Red Rock and Boulder Garden. You have the option of a long day trip or camping halfway at the Valley Bridge site.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you sir's,
That will be perfect.... I believe I scouted that out a few years ago.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

For an even easier float trip launch at East Salida (on Hwy 50 a couple miles downriver from town of Salida) and take-out about 8 miles down which I believe is the Rincon access site. It's a fun float mostly class I/II - most of the rapids are in the first couple miles and can be scouted from the road. The rapids are all straight forward, no big obstacles other than a few rocks here and there. 

We did a few runs on that stretch this past Fri/Sat with several families with kids, the youngest being 2 1/2.


----------

